# Does anyone else call their animals something besides their names?



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I’m sure I’m not the only one who puts another word on my animals’ names. 

I call Heidi, Heidi Girl
Andi is Miss Andi
Audra, Miss Audra
And then Millie, the farm dog is Millie Girl
My Boston Terrier, Brewster is sometimes called Brewster Rooster, Little Rat, or Brewstie
And then for the bucklings I just say Boys. Also, in the mornings when I greet them I unusually say “Hello Boyos” like Jar Jar Binks from Star Wars.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Yes! All our animals have nick names.

Snowflake=Moe, Moe goat (I actually have no idea how she got that nickname)

Boots=Boogie, Bushiene,, Bootsie, etc.

Buttercup=B-cup, Cup, Butter, Buhcup (yeah I don’t get the last one either. It’s just what we call her lol!) 

Dottie=Dot, Dottie Anne, Douhie (instead of Dot T you say Dot He. Makes no sense, I know. Another one that someone said and I just stuck 🤷‍♀️) 

Trixie (our cat)= Trix, Felix (that was a joke name our neighbor calls her)

Edit: You have to understand their personalities to get half of these nick names lol.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Belladonna= Bella (I never call her Belladonna😄), Bella-bella, Bells
Primula= Prim (I also never call her Primula), Primmy
Murphy= Murph, Murph-murph, Murphy lurphy nurphy😙
Mikael= Twiggy
Luthien= Brownie

Last year I had a kid named Adaline who we called "Sweater" sometimes. All I can say is sometimes she looked like a sweater. 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I love all the nick names! 😂 @MellonFriend, I’m surprised you don’t call your girls Belladonna and Primula when they are in trouble. I literally never call Andi, Andrea. But then when she’s in trouble or slips through a fence or something the first thing out of my mouth is ANDREA! 🤣 Then I just bust out laughing at myself because I literally never think of their actual names until I say them on accident.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I also did it with a calf we had. His name was Festus Haggen (from Gunsmoke) and I never said “Haggen” until one time he slipped through the fence. I surprised myself when I said it because I had never used that name with him. 😂


----------



## Emrcornerranch (Jun 13, 2020)

Pumpkin is Little Man or Puppy.
Cowboy is Cow, Blue Eyes, or Man Baby.
Leprechaun is Lep, Leppy, Leppers, Monkey Man.

Blizzard is Bliz, Biz Girl, Bizwiz, Blizzy, Business.
Bambi's registered name is April May, but we renamed her a few weeks after realizing she looks like Bambi with her coloring and big cartoon eyes. We also call her Bam Bam or Bam Bam Bambi.
Shamrock is Shammy, Shamrockie, Sham.
Dandy is Dan Dan, Dan, Danny, Silly Lips.
Kicks is Kicky, Kicky Cat, Kitty.

Reba is Bebah, Reeby, Reebs, Snoopy, Reeber.
Frances is Franny, Angry, Fran. Edit to add lately she is also Shark.
Freya is Friya, Frey, Fry Face (her face is a little crooked).
Aster is Asty, Astrid, Goopy (one of her eyes has teared since birth), and the first syllable of her name that is not suitable to be written on this forum. I don't even say it in a mean way, either! Lol
Flora is Rosey, Rose, Roarah, Milky Mama.
Barley is Bar Bar, Barley Charlie, Bars-y, Barley Bar, Barley Boop, Boop. Almost forgot the last two!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I also did it with a calf we had. His name was Festus Haggen (from Gunsmoke) and I never said “Haggen” until one time he slipped through the fence. I surprised myself when I said it because I had never used that name with him. 😂


I love it! I'm a huge Gunsmoke fan, if you didn't already know! 🤠


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

My horse is Sophie, when I call her it’s Kia Sophia.
My daughters dog is windy I call her windell 
We have a cow named jinx, I call her jinxie-poo which totally makes my dad roll his eyes lol 
And I have a Queensland dog, Merlin, he is very hard headed so he has a WIDE range of names lol


----------



## daisymay (Feb 13, 2017)

butt head  or come on girls or momma, a few know there name but most don't. chickens are chick chick, I actually call the dog and horse by there name which is denali and isabelle, and my cat knows her name which is echo, if she chooses to listen that's another story.


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Thelma is Thelly

May is Plumpie or Plump May (she's not even plump right now lol)

Wilbur - Will

Heidi - Princess Heidi or just Princess (she is the daughter of the queen and knows it)

Gilbert - Gil

We call the girls the girls even though there are two wethers in the herd

With the cats we have Wunty (Runty), Wusty (Rusty), Scammer George (George), Plump Pepa (Pepper), Bean or Emmie or Emmie Bean (Ember)

I call everyone (meaning the animals) kid, sweetheart, baby, etc lol


----------



## Mike at Capra Vista (Nov 30, 2017)

I call my animals things that are not their names all the time. Usually it involves them NOT doing what I think they should. And not names I should print here.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> I love it! I'm a huge Gunsmoke fan, if you didn't already know! 🤠


Gunsmoke is my third favorite western! Big Valley and Bonanza are first a second.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Jessica84 said:


> My horse is Sophie, when I call her it’s Kia Sophia.
> My daughters dog is windy I call her windell
> We have a cow named jinx, I call her jinxie-poo which totally makes my dad roll his eyes lol
> And I have a Queensland dog, Merlin, he is very hard headed so he has a WIDE range of names lol


Jinkie Poo is cute. 🤣 I’m usually the one rolling my eyes at the names my dad calls the animals. Not so much the goats, mostly just Brewster. Dad calls him Dum-Dum, Dummy, Sister, Killer, and a few others I can’t think of right this minute.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

21goaties said:


> Thelma is Thelly
> 
> May is Plumpie or Plump May (she's not even plump right now lol)
> 
> ...


You have a Heidi too! I’ve noticed it’s not a super popular name for goats. I’m the only person I knew of before who had a goat named Heidi. 😄


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> You have a Heidi too! I’ve noticed it’s not a super popular name for goats. I’m the only person I knew of before who had a goat named Heidi. 😄


Yep! Got it from the Heidi book and animated show.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

21goaties said:


> Yep! Got it from the Heidi book and animated show.


Oh my gosh! We named our Heidi from the animated show! My sister was hooked on that show at the time we got Heidi and her mom so we went with Heidi and Clara. We don’t have Clara anymore though.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

This is our Heidi.









And this was Clara before kidding trips.


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

we have a buckling whos name is gus but we call him like 10 other names lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, we do call them other names.
Even those I cannot repeat here, LOL 😂


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Destiny is decibells because her cries become high pitched. Gizmo is called gazebo because he ran into a pole once. Cinamine is called chipper because she doesnt stop talking. Beckie is actually babbel beckie because he growls at us. Beast is called bestie because she rides on our shoulder. Bl9mm8e is called blomme wallus because she was the biggest chicken in our roost. Our other animals have names that fit and we cant add anything to it


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> View attachment 222798
> 
> This is our Heidi.
> 
> ...


Aww! Here's our Heidi:


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Such a cutie! Is she the one in your profile pic?


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Aww! Such a cutie! Is she the one in your profile pic?


Nope, that's Stretch 🙂


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Mine have regular registered names, some have barn names and a few have name that are not said in a family
orientated forum! Usually followed by my threat of "I've never eaten goat, but there may be a first time!" 
That's usually to someone screaming because I am haying a pen- they have hay and want New hay!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well. I see I am not the only one who calls my goats something besides their name.
Sadly, like others, most would violate community standards.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

@toth boer goats, does  mean “yes”?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

KY Goat Girl said:


> @toth boer goats, does  mean “yes”?


I believe (not 100%) it means thumbs up


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I also did it with a calf we had. His name was Festus Haggen (from Gunsmoke) and I never said “Haggen” until one time he slipped through the fence. I surprised myself when I said it because I had never used that name with him. 😂


Festus and not Chester lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Mike at Capra Vista said:


> I call my animals things that are not their names all the time. Usually it involves them NOT doing what I think they should. And not names I should print here.


Well my filly gets called Silly Filly when that stuff happens. My farm is normally pg13 sometimes a non pg13 slips out but it's normally censored on format.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

DDFN said:


> Festus and not Chester lol


I prefer Chester!  To name Festus I had a group message going for most of my family to suggest names. I decided to ask our handyman too and he said Festus Haggen and I was like “YES!” I just knew it was perfect. He really was a goofy calf. I could see him being even goofier as a full grown bull. I’m not gonna get to see him grown up though because we sold him before moving.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok so Gold and Bold my stallion is Trigger. 
Supremes Bold Lady is prema as in premadonna and sometimes called Filli Vanilli. The new mini filly Goldilocks is silly filly. Captavation's Carolina Cat my mini stud is Charlie (was CC when he came home but then changed his barn name to charlie horse because he could be a pain at times lol?
bambi is bam bam. Carmel is carm. Royal my dad calls Roy lol Gabriel is gabe naturally. Chopane is puppy (even though she is 13). Loki (feral barn cat) is Loki Pokey. Lol one start feral cat my dad claims is Humphrey but I call him fluffy butt because he is very fluffy and normally he pulls out his fur in the front. Hence the name.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

KY Goat Girl said:


> I prefer Chester!  To name Festus I had a group message going for most of my family to suggest names. I decided to ask our handyman too and he said Festus Haggen and I was like “YES!” I just knew it was perfect. He really was a goofy calf. I could see him being even goofier as a full grown bull. I’m not gonna get to see him grown up though because we sold him before moving.


Lol I liked Chester better but fetus makes sense if he was goofy. I still remember when fetus was a bad guy on there by a different name and later returned as a good guy lol. I watch way too much gunsmoke. It's the episode when doctor got shot and Chester took care of him.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I remember that one! I’ve watched most all of the black and white episodes but I can’t stand the color ones.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Like
Agree


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Alot of mine are called Retard..dumby..and alot of names that are not nice, depending on how Mad they make me. I mean when you walk out, they put their heads through the fence, because of head butting ...each going a different direction. They get nasty names.🤬 I wont print here. Or...if they are wearing a bucket...moron. Head stuck in a gate...dumby. Stuck because they laid across the little kids slide, I call them Einstein! Lol


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Alot of mine are called Retard..dumby..and alot of names that are not nice, depending on how Mad they make me. I mean when you walk out, they put their heads through the fence, because of head butting ...each going a different direction. They get nasty names.🤬 I wont print here. Or...if they are wearing a bucket...moron. Head stuck in a gate...dumby. Stuck because they laid across the little kids slide, I call them Einstein! Lol


Einstein lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Goats can make us angry.
I get angry when I spend a lot of time cleaning the barn. 
Put down new shavings then, they thank me by peeing on it as soon as they go in there. Ugg 🥴🤐


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think the worst I’ve called my goats are dumb and stupid. (Not sure if that second word is allowed on this forum. Please delete it if it’s not allowed)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I think the worst I’ve called my goats are dumb and stupid. (Not sure if that second word is allowed on this forum. Please delete it if it’s not allowed)


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I don’t know why it double posted


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I once called a wether "You idiot!!" then yelled out as he ran past the lot "Have you lost your ever-loving mind?" Then to add insult to injury, once he got knocked down to his knees from the jolt of the high tinsel wire he tried to slip through the strands of, I yell out "Serves you right, that's what you get for acting stupid!!", while running after him. The electrical current pain sent him running right back to the gate he slipped out of as I was coming in. Darn love sick goat beat me back home he ran so fast. He was greeted with "Well did you learn your lesson or not?", once I reached the gate he was standing at grumbling to get back through because he had a wait a few minutes.

Bless his little heart, he had been smelling and flirting with a yearling deer doe in heat on the other side of their lot. The group of deer jumped over the strands of hot wire into the cow pasture when I reached the gate. He pushed me aside while opening the gate wide enough to fit through, cause me to spill the bucket of water I was carrying down my pants and into my shoes, and then decided to chase after the departing deer to join their female herd. That was the angriest I've ever been with the goats. Was the first, and so far, the last time he attempted to rush a gate.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yeah, we have called them bad names we cannot repeat here. So be careful what you write.


----------

